

London Stock Exchange under major cyberattack during Linux switch - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/open-source/3258808/london-stock-exchange-under-major-cyberattack-during-linux-switch/

======
badwetter
Let me get this straight; Which system was hacked Linux or MSFT?

